# Goat not geeting up



## imported_GoatMan (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi all . I have a 8 year old lamachen wether that is not getting up. Iwent out this morning to feed and he would come to eat. he will try but the back legs arnt moving well, tried to help, took him so hay and is eating fine. 
I litttle history to help, this summer i had trouble keeeping weight on him, wormed again and gave shots (musu) finally went to the vet with the signs of weakness loss of weight and puss out the ears. The vet gave shots and told me to give 10 cc twice of wormer, if this wosnt it it was probably internal lungs liver. So ive been putting him in a seperate pen every other day and letting him have free range of hay and giving a little grain. Ive called my vet this morning but wants me to bring back in and do blood work, but after my last visit and the respon i got im not sure it will do any help.

Yestersday i notice that he was limping it was his two legs i beileve on his left side.

Thanks for any help. 
Blake


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

This could be from a hundred different reasons. I'm guessing that if he is eating then it is probably not a sickness but most likely an injury or a musculature or skeletal issue. The Vet is probably the best bet.


----------



## imported_GoatMan (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. I got some help to carry him to a warm area finallygot him to stay on his feet. walking but very unstable, touching his back leg he is very sensitive and their seems to be no muscle. deficient in something maybe?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd suggest getting the blood work so you know what to treat for. Otherwise it will be like musical chairs trying to sort it out and it doesn't sound like the goat has that much time.


----------

